

The New Classics of Computer Science - smanek
http://arantaday.com/blog/the-new-classics/

======
hhm
GEB as a classic of computer science? Why? It's imaginative, right, but it
lacks the rigor to be a classic. Better to read about recursion, formal
systems, lambda calculus, undecidability, complexity theory, etc from some
math text... at least I have found it to be a lot more interesting and
revealing.

~~~
greenagain
Yeah, I think there's some renaissance man posturing going on in this list.

------
michael_dorfman
The books you list are great books, but I still wouldn't take SICP or TAOCP
off the list.

Generally speaking, I think the real question we need to be asking with lists
like this, is "Who is the audience?"

~~~
smanek
thanks. I was shooting for people who had already read sicp, htdp, design
pattern, etc (and who have at least tried their hand at taocp ;-)).

Those are all great books of course, but there are a lot of topics outside
their domain. I was hoping to choose books that complement/supplement the
classics.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I see. But wouldn't most people who have read SICP and HTDP and tried their
hand at TAOCP be a bit beyond GEB and the New Turing Omnibus? I mean, I'd
heartily recommend those to folks who haven't yet made the leap...

------
holygoat
I think Design Patterns is mischaracterized as a "classic text of computer
science". It's only 14 years old (which rules out some definitions of
'classic'), not nearly so profound as TAOCP and SICP (the other two books in
your list), and it would be a stretch to say it's about computer science.

Computer Science != Software Engineering.

I would follow up by saying that, no matter how wonderful Road to Reality is,
it's also not about CS, and GEB only overlaps the field.

An incorrectly titled post, perhaps?

------
smanek
A new and improved post, based on the feedback I received for my first post
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=296641>) from PieSquared (thanks!).

------
mwerty
I liked the kleinberg/tardos algorithms book better than clrs:
www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Jon-Kleinberg/dp/0321295358.

I felt it was more direct.

------
rahulgarg
+1 for Road to Reality.

